# What is the best patio mat to keep dirt out of the coach?



## djhorne (May 11, 2007)

Looking for suggestions for a mat/rug etc to go outside under the awning to keep dirt out of the motor home and comfy to set chairs on as well.  Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2007)

Re: What is the best patio mat to keep dirt out of the coach?

We sell LOTS of mats that are a plastic weave.  They have a design to them, water will flow through them, easy to clean, dry quickly, and light.  They are 9 x 12 and sell for $69.00.


----------



## s.harrington (May 22, 2007)

Re: What is the best patio mat to keep dirt out of the coach?

I use a 8x9 piece of brown outdoor carpet with the edges glued under to make it look pretty.  It doesn't dry fast so if its wet when I get home I have to hang it up in the garage.


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2007)

Re: What is the best patio mat to keep dirt out of the coach?

As an RV owner since 1972 and a fulltimer since April of 2000, I suggest you take the advice of GTS. We have found that the fake grass rugs that are so popular store large amounts of mud and water and are a real problem when wet. Also, they do not last for long and tend to fray very quickly. We have now used a one of the mats of the plastic woven type for our entire seven years on the road and we have found it to work well and to store pretty well, even when wet. I just put a couple of garbage bags over it when folded wet and then put it back out at our next stop. No problems at all. After seven years of fulltime use, our mat still looks good. The brand that we have is a "Pati-O-Mat."


----------

